# Helmet Pigeon Found in Maryland



## LEdgley (Jul 24, 2005)

About a week ago a beautiful banded helmet pigeon landed on our deck and has been with us ever since. I immediately gave it seed, water, and a box to enjoy.

Through some sleuthing online, I found out what kind of pigeon it is, the name of the Secretary of the AHA who gave me the name of the owner based on the band information. When I spoke to the owner he informed me that he sold that particular pigeon back in November, gave me the name and address, all that he had on the new owner. I quickly found out that the new owner had an unlisted number, so I sent a note to him asking him to contact me about the pigeon. That was Friday and haven't heard anything as of yet.

I wanted to put the word out that if the owner does not want the pigeon, I would love to give it to a loving home. I unfortunately cannot keep it. I have a large dog, two cats, two kids, and a husband to take care of, so I really don't want to add another critter to the mix.

Please let me know if anyone would love to come and get it. I want to give the owner a chance to contact me first.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Hello & Welcome*



LEdgley said:


> About a week ago a beautiful banded helmet pigeon landed on our deck and has been with us ever since. I immediately gave it seed, water, and a box to enjoy.
> 
> When I spoke to the owner he informed me that he sold that particular pigeon back in November, gave me the name and address, all that he had on the new owner. I quickly found out that the new owner had an unlisted number, so I sent a note to him asking him to contact me about the pigeon. *That was Friday and haven't heard anything as of yet.*
> 
> ...


Many thanks for caring for your new 'lost & found' friend.

My guess is, you probably won't hear from the new owner.  
In many cases, *not all,* if a bird gets detoured, for whatever reason, the owner doesn't want him back, generally, because the owners feel they are not worthy of the task placed upon them. Sad but true.

Pigeons do make wonderful pets. Many of us (me included) have adopted our rescued, non-releasable pigeons. I have a show pigeon, a fancy pigeon, a 'mated' pair of common pigeons (they arrived as a pair) & a blind pij. They all have their own unique personalities & are absolutely wonderful companions.  

Please let us know how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Making Room For Pigeon !!*



LEdgley said:


> I unfortunately cannot keep it. I have a large dog, two cats, two kids, and a husband to take care of, so I really don't want to add another critter to the mix.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dear LEdgley,

My wife would say to ditch the husband instead of the pigeon. I might take the two kids, if this would help make room ?  After all, when it comes to pigeons, we must make sure we have our priorities straight !!


----------



## LEdgley (Jul 24, 2005)

*the owner called*

Thanks to all who replied. Believe it or not, the owner called and is coming to retrieve the bird on Wednesday. In the meantime, I would like to catch him and put him in a cat carrier temporarily (minus the cat  ) 
Any suggestions on nabbing the pigeon. I can get very close to him, but when I reach out he walks quickly away (very rarely flies). I'm thinking of trying a large pool net, but am open to any suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have heard of using the long fish type nets also, but he is too quick, you might make a quick trap following the guidelines here:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

People have used simple things like upside down laundry baskets held up with a stick, you place the seed directly under it, and yank the stick out from under it with some heavy string, once the bird is concentrating on eating. I wouldn't feed him on the day you plan to catch him, (try early in the morning)so he is super hugnry when he finds the seed under the basket.


Treesa


----------

